
Stakkr.io: An Alternative to Buffer - nparsons08
https://stakkr.io
======
joshmn
Open-source alternative: [http://circular.io/](http://circular.io/)

------
csixty4
Does stakkr.io or any of the Buffer alternatives being hyped lately support
anything other than Twitter? Buffer has separate queues for Facebook and
LinkedIn, too.

